# Terrorist Group ISIS Releases a Recruitment Video Game



## Foxi4 (Sep 20, 2014)

**Video Removed**​​The terrorist group ISIS which recently became known for a series of journalist beheadings has released a video game with the intention of recruiting teens and children into their ranks. The game seems to be a GTA mod oriented around terrorist activity and guerilla warfare.​​This is an attempt to show that _"being a terrorist"_ is just as fun in the real world as it is in the virtual one and, according to Egyptian news weekly El Fagr, to _"raise the morale of the Mujahideen, and the training of children and young teenagers to fight the West, and throw terror into the hearts of opponents of the state"_. It's horrifying to think that terrorists would reach out to children in this fashion.​​_"We do the things you do in games, in real life on the battlefield"_ says the trailer, richly interspersed with the ISIS logo. We can only hope that children and teens are wise enough to understand that there's a huge difference between video games and real life.


 Source _(Removed)_


----------



## jonthedit (Sep 20, 2014)

I know its bad, But I seriously want to try the game.
I mean come on! A terrorist group took all that time to create an open world game!

Edit: They did not release a game, they are simply showing GTA with clips of killing police and civilians.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 20, 2014)

jonthedit said:


> Edit: They did not release a game, they are simply showing GTA with clips of killing police and civilians.


Apparently they modded the game, but hey! I only go by what I read myself.


----------



## jonthedit (Sep 20, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Apparently they modded the game, but hey! I only go by what I read myself.


 
Barely at that 
Very few texture edits...
But hey! At least they were able to do that!
In a way it is proof anyone can program and mod!


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 20, 2014)

And this is exactly the reason why people are becoming more racist these days.
Weirdly enough, I don't blame them.

Ohwell, ISIS is trying to imitate the Nazi party.
Tell tale signs are shown over the past few months.

Edit:
Honestly, should this be on the front page, despite it involving videogames? 
I mean, GBATemp is a gaming site, not a world wide newssite.


----------



## zero2exe (Sep 20, 2014)

In before your local every day journalists start making coverage about video games turning kids into terrorists.


----------



## omarrrio (Sep 20, 2014)

jonthedit said:


> I know its bad, But I seriously want to try the game.


Oh wow, it's bad because it's killing a virtual entity with the intention to kill someone irl, i totally get you m8


----------



## Ashtonx (Sep 20, 2014)

Meh, not even a proper trailer, looks boring as hell.


----------



## CathyRina (Sep 20, 2014)

I already see the german media reporting about violent videogames.
Thanks ISIS


----------



## Flame (Sep 20, 2014)

I hope this barbarians put this game up they arses.


if a human cant see the difference between killing in the name of "Allah"  or anything is just wrong.... damn. we has a race which is doomed almost much as Nintendo Wii U.


now we have a thread about why the Wii U is doomed in front page.


your welcome.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 20, 2014)

Oh look, a terrorist mongoloid troglodyte group releases a trailer for a game they want to release teaching people how to be terrorists; that's cute


----------



## Mylink5 (Sep 20, 2014)

Shouldn't Rockstar sue them for promoting real life violence through their IP?


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 20, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Honestly, should this be on the front page, despite it involving videogames?
> I mean, GBATemp is a gaming site, not a world wide newssite.


It's video game-related, so I don't see why not. Yes, it's a delicate issue, but I don't see a reason to top-toe around it.


----------



## filfat (Sep 20, 2014)

Well, yet another eason to be a tad more carful at the mall when I see a Muslim... Yk


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 20, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> It's video game-related, so I don't see why not. Yes, it's a delicate issue, but I don't see a reason to top-toe around it.


 
Well, you're the reporter so you're the one that gets the saying for sure.


----------



## Chaosruler (Sep 20, 2014)

I say boycott Israel, Israel is at fault...
seriously how can anyone doubt ISIS and Hamas intentions? you have no slight idea what the music says and the small tips of ISIS planning activity on the US (911 police car) and those jeeps are used mostly in battlefields in Israel...
I always felt there's also some odd relationship between terrorist and Obama


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 20, 2014)

I would play this game.


----------



## endoverend (Sep 20, 2014)

this isn't a hoax... right?


----------



## Catastrophic (Sep 20, 2014)

There are people who blame video games for violence, and then there's ISIS, promoting violence with video games. We should somehow turn these social justice warriors and ISIS against each other...


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 20, 2014)

Mylink5 said:


> Shouldn't Rockstar sue them for promoting real life violence through their IP?


They're a terrorist group. You don't _"sue"_ them.


----------



## grossaffe (Sep 20, 2014)

sweet, where do I sign up?


----------



## gman666 (Sep 20, 2014)

And now we're all on a watch list.... *hears plane fly by* BOOM!


----------



## Ashtonx (Sep 20, 2014)

Mylink5 said:


> Shouldn't Rockstar sue them for promoting real life violence through their IP?


 

Good luck with that.






gman666 said:


> And now were all on a watch list.... *here's plane fly by* BOOM!


 
dude, you're registered on a website about console hacking, you really thought you weren't on a watch list before this ?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 20, 2014)

Think they'll recruit FPS Doug?

(warning: language)


----------



## gman666 (Sep 20, 2014)

Ashtonx said:


> dude, you're registered on a website about console hacking, you really thought you weren't on a watch list before this ?


 Yes, we're all on Sony, Microsoft, and Nintendo's shit list.


----------



## Steena (Sep 20, 2014)

Ashtonx said:


> dude, you're registered on a website about console hacking, you really thought you weren't on a watch list before this ?


About that, be careful as you're incidentally replying to a guy named gman666, quite the troublesome combination.


----------



## FusionGamer (Sep 20, 2014)

So now they're creating game mods? ISIS is a Government fabrication to prolong the war for oil.

Red Flags:

- Unlimited Resources (Money, Food, Shelter)
- Able to "hide" 11 (Illuminati number FTW) huge honking jumbo jets in desert.
- Able to post to social media accounts without being traced
- Leader is now apparently "gay" and marries recruits. (How do they find this stuff? They can't even find where ISIS is located.)
- Now they're creating game mods. Again, without being traced.
- ISIS doesn't show actual beheading. (I wonder why.....)
- MSM doesn't post third beheading video. (Gee, I wonder why.....)


Just pointing out obvious questions that aren't being asked.


----------



## gman666 (Sep 20, 2014)

FusionGamer said:


> So now they're creating game mods? ISIS is a Government fabrication.
> 
> Red Flags:
> 
> ...


 
Yeah when ISIS emerged my first thought was "False Flag". Hell, look at the sudden rallying of other nations. This is the first time, in some time, that we're seeing cooperation from this many countries. But then again you have to ask "why waste the time and resources, invading Syria/Iraq?" I'm not really seeing the reason behind it. Also, I thought it was proven that "Saudis" were responsible for ISIS' "Unlimited resources"


----------



## Flame (Sep 21, 2014)

FusionGamer said:


> So now they're creating game mods? ISIS is a Government fabrication to prolong the war for oil.
> 
> Red Flags:
> 
> ...


 


yeah... its time where you left your screen.. and went to the park for some fresh air.


----------



## Ashtonx (Sep 21, 2014)

gman666 said:


> Yes, we're all on Sony, Microsoft, and Nintendo's shit list.


 
Nah, what i've meant is that a w hile ago one of us government officials mentioned that people who read hacking websites etc are seen as fanatics.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 21, 2014)

Ashtonx said:


> Nah, what i've meant is that a w hile ago one of us government officials mentioned that people who read hacking websites etc are seen as fanatics.


 

Well those government and all their mongoloid officials cronies can screw themselves for all I care  Conspiracy theories abound, the internet is a fun place indeed, and ISIS only makes it more engaging. Not.

ISIS can go die in the fiery pits of hell for all I care.


----------



## SickPuppy (Sep 21, 2014)

Terrorist recruitment video gets the front page, what's next, a donate link?


----------



## Cartmanuk (Sep 21, 2014)

This should be locked before this becomes even more negative.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 21, 2014)

Cartmanuk said:


> This should be locked before this becomes even more negative.


 

Because clearly, it was supposed to be a positively-driven thread, in the first place, right? After all, it is a game about the promoting of terrorism, so why on earth would this thread need to be positive?


----------



## Ashtonx (Sep 21, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Well those government and all their mongoloid officials cronies can screw themselves for all I care  Conspiracy theories abound, the internet is a fun place indeed, and ISIS only makes it more engaging. Not.
> 
> ISIS can go die in the fiery pits of hell for all I care.


 


no i'm not talking conspiracy theories:
http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/07/the-nsa-thinks-linux-journal-is-an-extremist-forum/
http://www.techspot.com/news/57316-...-tor-and-tails-linux-users-as-extremists.html
http://yro.slashdot.org/story/14/07...ournal-readers-tor-and-linux-users-extremists

etc, at this point i'm guessing they're tracking anyone who doesn't have their head inside their ass.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 21, 2014)

Ashtonx said:


> no i'm not talking conspiracy theories:
> http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/07/the-nsa-thinks-linux-journal-is-an-extremist-forum/
> http://www.techspot.com/news/57316-...-tor-and-tails-linux-users-as-extremists.html
> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/14/07...ournal-readers-tor-and-linux-users-extremists
> ...


 

Once again, I don't give a flying shit what the government does as far as tracking us or whatever it is they do, they can suck it for all I care. Who cares if hackers are considered X while Linux users are considered Y, their opinions are tripe at best, don't listen to the BS they spout.


----------



## Flame (Sep 21, 2014)

to the EOF >>>


----------



## Ashtonx (Sep 21, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> don't listen to the BS they spout.


 
who spouts that bs ? and should i look for my tinfoil hat ?


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 21, 2014)

SickPuppy said:


> Terrorist recruitment video gets the front page, what's next, a donate link?


_"My, this is horrible! Let's not talk about it and hide it under the carpet!"_ - that's not how this works.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Sep 21, 2014)

Ashtonx said:


> no i'm not talking conspiracy theories:
> http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/07/the-nsa-thinks-linux-journal-is-an-extremist-forum/
> http://www.techspot.com/news/57316-...-tor-and-tails-linux-users-as-extremists.html
> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/14/07...ournal-readers-tor-and-linux-users-extremists
> ...


 

The NSA is watching you poop....


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 21, 2014)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> The NSA is watching you poop....


 

All to more to throw it at them.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Sep 21, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> All to more to throw it at them.


 
Something tells me, they might enjoy that XD


----------



## orcid (Sep 21, 2014)

Is it better than "America's Army"? 
They have had this idea of recruiting with videogames years ago.


----------



## Ashtonx (Sep 21, 2014)

dude watch the trailer, it's pathethic, pure gta mod where they scream allah akbar all the time.
If they're thinking of using it to recruit people then it's pathethics i can name tens of western games where you can slaughter indiscriminately that look way more interesting, starting with gta which looks way better without that mod.

Heck north koreans would do a better job.


----------



## orcid (Sep 21, 2014)

Have you seen the smily? My post was about the fact that it is not the first time that videogames are abused as recruitment instrument.


----------



## Ashtonx (Sep 21, 2014)

No shit, look at cod, pretty much any shooter that shows glorious americans saving the world. Games are full of propaganda just like hollywood movies. My answer was towards question wether its good. I'm anti islamist, but i'd still check it out if it was any good. Thing is it looks so crappy that if there was no 'made by isis' sign no one would even bother to look at it twice.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 21, 2014)

orcid said:


> Is it better than "America's Army"?


Tons, unless you've seen _"America's Army"_ setting up ambushes to blow up school buses. ISIS kills defenseless civilians, there's a world of difference between terrorists and the military.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Tons, unless you've seen _"America's Army"_ setting up ambushes to blow up school buses. ISIS kills defenseless civilians, there's a world of difference between terrorists and the military.


 
...Uhh, I think he's referring to the game Foxi.  http://www.americasarmy.com/


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 21, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> ...Uhh, I think he's referring to the game Foxi.  http://www.americasarmy.com/


Oh? I was completely unaware of this product. Fair enough, retracted.


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 21, 2014)

three letters WTF....

also i bet this ISIS group are the next NAZI'S...


----------



## Kuragari Ryo (Sep 21, 2014)

I guess these assholes are trying to ruin literally everything.


----------



## ov3rkill (Sep 21, 2014)

Too bad you won't respawn in real life. haha


----------



## Trevor Belmont (Sep 21, 2014)

So, the moral of the story is, it's not a good idea to be a reporter in the middle east...?


----------



## kaizerJ (Sep 21, 2014)

I can almost guarantee this was made by the CIA or at the very least funded by them, the Taliban, Issis, Isil and al-Qaeda are all the same group, that the USA created.Look it up there a ton of documentation. Hell, ask a Vet.
This is all done to keep us in a never ending war to fuel the arms trade, and to keep the general public in a state of panic so they'll gladly give away there right s for security. 

do you remember last year when McCain was taking trips to Syria to arm these same rebels we're now at "war" with?

The TV is lying to you the same way they lied about the gulf of tonkin, JFK's murder and 9-11.

Americans are amazing people, but we're literally letting are government get away with murder. Does anyone in are government ever go to jail for lying to us..Never.


----------



## air2004 (Sep 21, 2014)

There are a few of you I agree with but  wont click it .......anyway ....look at the source to this link ...that is all I have to say


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 21, 2014)

this is just gtav online footage, where is the part they "modded"?


----------



## haxan (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm Muslim and this is just disgusting!
Islam is really getting fked up lately, with all the terrorist shit going on 
I think i'm going Christian


----------



## Transdude1996 (Sep 21, 2014)

haxan said:


> I'm Muslim and this is just disgusting!
> Islam is really getting fked up lately, with all the terrorist shit going on
> I think i'm going Christian


Um, I'm a Christian, and I have to admit that we don't really have a completely righteous past and present either. Do you know about the Spanish Inquisition (Yes, I'm expecting it), the Salem Witch Trials, the Dark Ages, and the Westboro Baptist Church?

I'm all for another guy becoming a Christian, but follow the religion that fits your ideals. Don't let a bunch of people with twisted beliefs affect yours.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 21, 2014)

It'll never work. Games like 'Typing of the Dead' exist but people all over the internet are still shit at spelling.


----------



## ßleck (Sep 21, 2014)

Uhhh... Yeah... I'm expecting a full Let's Play.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Sep 21, 2014)

anyone else get the feeling that ISIS might as well be just an elaborate front put up by our moms and other worried adults to open up that 'videogames are bad' discussion again?


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 21, 2014)

air2004 said:


> There are a few of you I agree with but wont click it .......anyway ....look at the source to this link ...that is all I have to say


I try to post the first link I learned about something as the source simply to be fair, but the same story is covered by several outlets if you don't like mine.


----------



## xBleedingSoulx (Sep 21, 2014)

I see the trailer lacked anything about "recruits" blowing themselves up by strapping bombs to themselves.


----------



## Youkai (Sep 21, 2014)

sooooo gbatemp now promotes terrorists ?

Well of course it is "gaming" news but still something like this doesn't need to be shared here in my opinion!
we have Freedom of mind but still I think those guys are just mind fucked somehow and except for normal "news" they should be ignored as much as possible to not give them any audience with the broad masses


----------



## haxan (Sep 21, 2014)

Transdude1996 said:


> Um, I'm a Christian, and I have to admit that we don't really have a completely righteous past and present either. Do you know about the Spanish Inquisition (Yes, I'm expecting it), the Salem Witch Trials, the Dark Ages, and the Westboro Baptist Church?
> 
> I'm all for another guy becoming a Christian, but follow the religion that fits your ideals. Don't let a bunch of people with twisted beliefs affect yours.


 

I know but still with all that is going on in middle east like Muslims killing each other in the name of Allah is extremely ridiculous!
for example in Syria a Muslim is killing another Muslim because he disagrees with something the prophet did like a 1400 years ago
like wtf
and then ISIS comes in the picture and shits all over the situation. now everyone see's Muslims as barbaric camel humping terrorists D:
(for the record I have never seen a camel in my life, except on TV of course)


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 21, 2014)

Youkai said:


> sooooo gbatemp now promotes terrorists? Well of course it is "gaming" news but still something like this doesn't need to be shared here in my opinion! We have Freedom of mind but still I think those guys are just mind fucked somehow and except for normal "news" they should be ignored as much as possible to not give them any audience with the broad masses


Why is everyone here so keen to put a blind eye to the problem and just _"not talk about it"_? We're not promoting terrorism, this is a word of warning to all those young teens who are easily influenced by this sort of thing. Stuff like this has to be talked about, you can't just hide it in the closet and hope everyone forgets about it.


----------



## Tattorack (Sep 21, 2014)

By gods, I'm laughing my ass off here XD
A _video game!?!?!??_
What, like Oh.. uh... Call of Duty works... why not this XD

I do not see whats so "shocking" or "disturbing" about this, after we already have these wargames where the US invades Russia or Iran or what have you that are practically propaganda for the US Army/Marines.
There's Grand Theft Auto and other games that make you do much worse things.
I hope for the sake of whoever plays this game that they're at least having some fun XD
It would do terrible for ISIS if they released a horrible to play game XD


----------



## Youkai (Sep 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Why is everyone here so keen to put a blind eye to the problem and just _"not talk about it"_? We're not promoting terrorism, this is a word of warning to all those young teens who are easily influenced by this sort of thing. Stuff like this has to be talked about, you can't just hide it in the closet and hope everyone forgets about it.


 
but like this you are not only "warning" them but actually showing stuff to them they might have never seen otherwise ....


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 21, 2014)

This game is very COLD and heartless! SAD!


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 21, 2014)

Youkai said:


> but like this you are not only "warning" them but actually showing stuff to them they might have never seen otherwise ....


It was all over the news in the region and reported about by Egyptian news, as written in the OP - they would've heard about it either way.


----------



## adambomb (Sep 21, 2014)

while i definitely don't condone either, it's not like the game 'america's army' is any better. exact same premise.

and on a side note, i'm glad this is opening the discussion of using video games as training tools for children.


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 21, 2014)

This is going to fail which is a good thing, most kids do know the difference between a real shooting and something you can do in GTA V or COD.  Also, giving kids a real gun and asking them to shoot it usually scares them.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hop2089 said:


> This is going to fail which is a good thing, most kids do know the difference between a real shooting and something you can do in GTA V or COD. Also, giving kids a real gun and asking them to shoot it usually scares them.


Not when their countries have been f*cked up by war or riots recently, which is exactly what happened in the middle east. Your average westerner isn't accustomed to war - an average easterner is, and seeing death on a daily basis does desensitize, not to mention that it brews strong anti-west feelings. It doesn't take much to convince a kid that doesn't know any better that he/she can make a world of good by blowing up a bus.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Why is everyone here so keen to put a blind eye to the problem and just _"not talk about it"_? We're not promoting terrorism, this is a word of warning to all those young teens who are easily influenced by this sort of thing. Stuff like this has to be talked about, you can't just hide it in the closet and hope everyone forgets about it.


 
I wouldn't say that's the problem, the problem is you expect people on GBATemp, with an average age of like 13 at best, to actually care about terrorism and stuff like this in general. This is a homebrew community, people don't come here for news about ISIS and "war", they come here for 3DS [email protected] and general Nin10doh circle jerking. Regardless of whether this involves video games or not, it's not exactly a topic a Nin10doh community is going to jump all over. 

I've no idea why you assume a majority of our members would actually care about stuff like this, hence why I also think it's strange you decided to make a front page post on this. Not to say that this isn't important, it just isn't important here.


----------



## Chris_Highwind (Sep 21, 2014)

Oh, wonderful, as if we needed more reason for every soccer mom and half-insane attorney in the US to call for a ban on video games.


----------



## Bat420maN (Sep 21, 2014)

Must be a slow week for this shit to make it. This is just some shitty edit some kid did. I didn't see a single mod to the game. Who the fuck claimed it was done by ISIS? The fact that anyone could possibly believe this shit upsets me. Just proves that our next generation is doomed.


----------



## air2004 (Sep 21, 2014)

Bat420maN said:


> Must be a slow week for this shit to make it. This is just some shitty edit some kid did. I didn't see a single mod to the game. Who the fuck claimed it was done by ISIS? The fact that anyone could possibly believe this shit upsets me. Just proves that our next generation is doomed.


Finally someone with sense


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Sep 21, 2014)

While ISIS is definitely a seriously dangerous group people have to remember that the governments around the world funded them, so it's thanks to them that ISIS exists.

Nevertheless, the game looks interesting and I do enjoy GTA, Max Payne or other games alike too.


----------



## Haterbait (Sep 21, 2014)

Hopefully they'll have online play with heists from day 1. Actually this could be a good thing. Perhaps potential terrorists will satisfy their bloodlust through this simulation and grow complacent. It's their first step towards joining the rest of the world on our couches consuming entertainment!


----------



## masterz87 (Sep 21, 2014)

OK, just so everyone knows since the story didn't say it. Daes(what we should be calling this people as it's an insult to them), they control two oil fields in iraq and who knows what kinds of weapons/armaments that they can funnel off. Plus the payments for hostages are in the millions of dollars. There's no reason that they could not do a complete overahaul of GTA4 on the pc with the kind of cash that they have. They clearly have people who know how to get people to join them. With the millions daes has, I'm surprised that it's taken this long for them to release it. It's not like it'd be terribly hard to modify gta4 to do a training mission thing.


Also by they way, you didn't include the fact that US govt. is doing the same thing with video games. The army has been releasing FPSes/training games targetted at getting teenagers/young men to join up in the ranks. the games are meant to be reallly realistic and show off the best parts of the job. So it seems like daes has heard of those programs which they're still doing since obviously it's working well for them and has decided to do their own. They're not making their own engine/game but still it's easy to modify the gta engine to allow what they've done. Plus with millions of dollars to throw around, I'm sure that they can find all sorts of programmers/artists/etc to work for them to get the thing to feel really top notch. Considering how low they're selling the oil for, they could easily raise the prices and still make off like bankers.

Edit: Also the saudia arabia government funded Daes at the behest of John McCain and Lindsey Grahm from the US because the us govt wouldn't fund them. they went to the saudi royal family's son I think it is, that was head of the military and had him and his rich buddies to fund them. So that's why we're in this mess right now is due to conservatives getting money to fund terrorists as they want more war to help prop up the military industrial contractor industry so they can get good easy jobs as a lobbyist after they retire.

Finally, about daes saudia arabia spends 20bn dollars a year on their military, so they should be able to easy defeat daes but they won't as they like sunni control. The guy was fired when it came out, but still that doesn't mean that they're not buying the oil from them. Also we in the US are selling them bonds so that way we can give them military aid so they can fight against the very forces taht they've created.

But more on topic, propaganda has always been used, it's just that daes is more up-to-date than al qaeda. But still, bin laden's brother bailed out george bush's failing oil company, and the saudi's are the seccond biggest stake holder in fox news. So we all know that propaganda is controlled and fed to us, this is how it has always been and will be forever into the future.

Also since you're giving them more PR/press you're doing exactly what they want. Terrorists want to strike fear into the hearts of the people, they want people to talk of them, so tehy can drum up more support. This being front-page news means you're giving free press for daes and thus furthering their cause. Way to support terrorists, and further their goals gba temp staff.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 21, 2014)

Again, big difference between enticing to participate in the military and enticing to participate in slaughter of civilians. Yes, the premise is the same, but the cause is completely different. You don't see the U.S. military strapping kids into bomb vests, do you?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 21, 2014)

Ugh. Fucking low life ISIS. Turning the religion into even more shame. I don't get what religion expects you to terrorize. Not in the Quran it says that. So if they're so called muslims, why are they doing this? For Jihad? What? Fuck terrorism.


----------



## Tattorack (Sep 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Again, big difference between enticing to participate in the military and enticing to participate in slaughter of civilians. Yes, the premise is the same, but the cause is completely different. You don't see the U.S. military strapping kids into bomb vests, do you?


Different culture different ways of doing it.
And I sorely doubt such an organization with so much money to throw around would do such a thing as blow up a bus by strapping bombs on an individual.
More like they claim its their doing while its actually done by some desperate fool.

Besides, even if they would, how is that any better than the US?
The US are basically school-ground bullies. A school-ground bully is this strong guy that everybody looks at and buggers everybody who is weaker and has a 100% guarantee against them.
Same as the US when they invade. they're attacking a country armed with people wielding last-years weapons and covered in t-shirts for the most part with guys wielding the most advanced and expensive killing toys and covered in bullet proof vests.

The one side is sending children with bombs, the other is sending bombs to children.
If ISIS is sick for making a game that promotes their form of terrorism then any game company that ever made a waregame of the US invading anything is sick for theirs.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Again, big difference between enticing to participate in the military and enticing to participate in slaughter of civilians. Yes, the premise is the same, but the cause is completely different. You don't see the U.S. military strapping kids into bomb vests, do you?



No, they have more funding so they strap them into explosive tanks instead.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 21, 2014)

Tattorack said:


> Different culture different ways of doing it.


I disagree. This is not a matter of _"different ways of doing things"_, this is a matter of social advancement of the culture. The middle east is at the point in history the west went through in the middle ages - we _"crusaded"_ in the name of God as well before we realized that the life of an individual is more important than a phony premise.


----------



## Reisyukaku (Sep 21, 2014)

Not gonna lie, this looks like a great mod. But it's also gonna fuel all those sensationalist, right-wing asshats like fox news..


----------



## Tattorack (Sep 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I disagree. This is not a matter of _"different ways of doing things"_, this is a matter of social advancement of the culture. The middle east is at the point in history the west went through in the middle ages - we _"crusaded"_ in the name of God as well before we realized that the life of an individual is more important than a phony premise.


Nope. The middle east just "branched off" so to speak. They're in no way primitive. Just developed in another direction.
If that cannot be excepted by the ideals of the western population that its the fault of their own (and I have quite a bit of difficulty myself trying to see the logic behind how they treat women).
We just made ourselves the target for wanting the black gold so much.
And hey, weapon companies need to make money on _something_ right?


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 21, 2014)

Tattorack said:


> Nope. The middle east just "branched off" so to speak. They're in no way primitive. Just developed in another direction.
> If that cannot be excepted by the ideals of the western population that its the fault of their own (and I have quite a bit of difficulty myself trying to see the logic behind how they treat women). We just made ourselves the target for wanting the black gold so much. And hey, weapon companies need to make money on _something_ right?


It depends on your definition of what primitivity is. I'll agree to the extent that the middle east is _"different"_, but I will not agree that it's not _"backwards"_ - it is backwards because it's constantly war torn and cannot progress.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 22, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> It depends on your definition of what primitivity is. I'll agree to the extent that the middle east is _"different"_, but I will not agree that it's not _"backwards"_ - it is backwards because it's constantly war torn and cannot progress.



Though it is unlikely I will be visiting the middle east, and that is not just the weather causing such things, I may have to disagree with the historical part. There was some pretty good science, politics and more going on during the middle and "dark" ages.

On "branched off" I fear we may need to cover the end of world war 1, world war 2 and a bit more besides. A lot of it would seem to have been conducted with the subtlety and cultural understanding... actually it would be fitting to try one of those "names of the country" jokes but they might have actually had that one, if only because they were the ones assigning them after their rulers landed there on the map*.


*I wonder if I can get both the Eurocentric history guilt for the actions of my (theoretical) ancestors accusation and "it is all a lot older than you are making it out to be" one.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Sep 22, 2014)

Haterbait said:


> Hopefully they'll have online play with heists from day 1. Actually this could be a good thing. Perhaps potential terrorists will satisfy their bloodlust through this simulation and grow complacent. It's their first step towards joining the rest of the world on our couches consuming entertainment!


 
Heists? YESS!!



Finally they can all play the heists they wanted!

lol


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 22, 2014)

Grand Theft Allah.


----------



## Ashtonx (Sep 22, 2014)

haxan said:


> I'm Muslim and this is just disgusting!
> Islam is really getting fked up lately, with all the terrorist shit going on
> I think i'm going Christian


 

Go atheist. all religions are evil.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 22, 2014)

Ashtonx said:


> Go atheist. all religions are evil.


 



Spoiler











 
Please stop.


----------



## Ashtonx (Sep 22, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> Ugh. Fucking low life ISIS. Turning the religion into even more shame. I don't get what religion expects you to terrorize. Not in the Quran it says that. So if they're so called muslims, why are they doing this? For Jihad? What? Fuck terrorism.


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm not gonna lie, I'm kinda tempted to play it for teh lulz. Actually, I'd kinda enjoy a game where you're a terrorist and you kill westerners. Sounds like fun.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 22, 2014)

Ashtonx said:


>



Even though one is entitled to their own opinion, your opinion is surely invalid. I will not watch this video because I'm sure it's lies. No religion is evil. It's the people. Not the faith and the one you worship.


----------



## Trevor Belmont (Sep 22, 2014)

So, the moral of the story is, video games are the devil's work...?


----------



## Trevor Belmont (Sep 22, 2014)

So, the moral of the story is...Indoctrination is social control of the populous..?


----------



## Ashtonx (Sep 22, 2014)

Well religion is a social control of the populous  Islam is just a bit better on waging war side, it's not exactly much more evil than christian religion, most christians didn't even read bible and the religion is more centralized + made up by bunch of people so it's easy to tell people how to interpret depending on times. Islam on the other hand was written by one guy, who explained in detail how to interpret the book, and as he gained power he turned it into more of a tool for war. Now the guy is dead but bunch of maniacs still follow the book. Ain't saying all islamists are bad, religion isn't something you chose in most cases but something you're being taught since you were a kid, I'm guessing most islamists didn't even study quran too much and went with what they were told. On the other hand since they follow qran doesn't really take much for some fanatic religious leaders to turn them into gods soldiers when it's needed, as it was done by all religions through history.

I mean look at the *ComeTurismO*, he assumed it was lies before he even checked out what video was about, he doesn't question, just obey and picks up facts he likes. Easy to control, no different from jihadists.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 22, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I wouldn't say that's the problem, the problem is you expect people on GBATemp, with an average age of like 13 at best, to actually care about terrorism and stuff like this in general. This is a homebrew community, people don't come here for news about ISIS and "war", they come here for 3DS [email protected] and general Nin10doh circle jerking. Regardless of whether this involves video games or not, it's not exactly a topic a Nin10doh community is going to jump all over.
> 
> I've no idea why you assume a majority of our members would actually care about stuff like this, hence why I also think it's strange you decided to make a front page post on this. Not to say that this isn't important, it just isn't important here.


 
Tom, it's not that I disagree with you, but GBAtemp is not just for homebrew and gaming. We have several outlets of media discussion. If a reporter sees something that they think needs to be discussed, I think they should bring it up and discuss it. What's wrong with having a "real world" article on he front page if it relates to games? It brings a ton of discussion and people like talking about how their world is and how to fix things. Even if it's just a few regular posters who feel strongly about something, that's still loads of discussion compared to some newsworthy front page posts.


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 22, 2014)

Personally, I think that this article is a nice change of pace. It's different, and it's gotten some fairly solid discussion already. So kudos to Foxi. Do I want to comment on the article? Not yet.  But hey, a bit of realism and discussion couldn't hurt.


----------



## Ashtonx (Sep 22, 2014)

Sterling + there's not much going on on 3ds /nds /wii scene so it's obvious they need to mention other stuff otherwise website would be dead. I mean take a look at news page, how many of the news posts relate nintendo consoles hacking ?


----------



## Sterling (Sep 22, 2014)

Ashtonx said:


> Sterling + there's not much going on on 3ds /nds /wii scene so it's obvious they need to mention other stuff otherwise website would be dead. I mean take a look at news page, how many of the news posts relate nintendo consoles hacking ?


 
Not true, there's still enough going on to talk about it, but the point is that we've been catering to quite a few demographics since 2010 or so (that was when the BMTV&M forum was added right?) I'm actually surprised that we haven't started discussing real world issues that legitimately affects the gaming industry if not more.


----------



## Ashtonx (Sep 22, 2014)

Not nearly enough, take a look at ps3hax or wololo how much hacking and homebrew they cover in news, and how much is covered here. I still read this place and it's my go to related to any info related to console hacking however when i compare the amount of news related to console hacking or homebrew to other websites i really feel sad for nintendo scene ;/ Even more so since i believe 3ds would really be an awesome toy with some cfw and homebrew.

There's also eurasia which only covers more important hacks in various console scenes, there's not really much news out there and if i didn't know better i'd assume the website is dead.

While i don't really mind various gaming related news and such I wish there was more news about homebrew or hacking, afterall this is why most of people come here.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 22, 2014)

Ashtonx said:


> Not nearly enough, take a look at ps3hax or wololo how much hacking and homebrew they cover in news, and how much is covered here. I still read this place and it's my go to related to any info related to console hacking however when i compare the amount of news related to console hacking or homebrew to other websites i really feel sad for nintendo scene ;/ Even more so since i believe 3ds would really be an awesome toy with some cfw and homebrew.
> 
> There's also eurasia which only covers more important hacks in various console scenes, there's not really much news out there and if i didn't know better i'd assume the website is dead.
> 
> While i don't really mind various gaming related news and such I wish there was more news about homebrew or hacking, afterall this is why most of people come here.


 
I'd like to see a site-wide survey to see if this is still the truth. Personally I've been coming to GBAtemp for the social aspect for the last two or three years. I can't speak for everyone else, but that's my two cents.


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 22, 2014)

It's something we've been actively talking about recently, actually. Sites like Wololo and eurasia are still making topics like that because it's their main overall focus. Lately for us, we've been moving in a different and more legitimate direction, and as such the topics we're talking about are changing.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 22, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> It's something we've been actively talking about recently, actually. Sites like Wololo and eurasia are still making topics like that because it's their main overall focus. Lately for us, we've been moving in a different and more legitimate direction, and as such the topics we're talking about are changing.


 
I don't think we have to consider hacking and other talk as illegitimate though. But, we're getting off topic. Ryu, do you mind creating a discussion topic for us over in general gaming?


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 22, 2014)

Sterling said:


> I don't think we have to consider hacking and other talk as illegitimate though. But, we're getting off topic. Ryu, do you mind creating a discussion topic for us over in general gaming?


 

It depends on what you mean by creating a discussion topic. Topic about this, or one of those unique articles that I write every so often? It it's the latter, I'm afraid I'm not in a good mindset for that right now, mainly due to a family crisis that happened very recently which involved the death of a family member - essentially, it's torn me apart and I'm not in any stable mind set to be able to write without sounding overly negative and spiteful. I definitely don't want to start a topic and go railing off for whatever reason.  For right now it's been me taking a break from my active duties as a reporter until I feel comfortable enough to actually write something again because I'm definitely struggling through this. Reviews and a news piece here and there I could definitely do because the content is objective and a summation of what I experienced, whereas a real piece just takes a lot of time and thought. Surely you see where this train is going... 

Anywho, I'll let this go back to a normal discussion though. No need to worry about my problems, I'll be fine on my end.  If you guys are waiting for me to come up with something, I'll have something coming soon.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 22, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> It depends on what you mean by creating a discussion topic. Topic about this, or one of those unique articles that I write every so often? It it's the latter, I'm afraid I'm not in a good mindset for that right now, mainly due to a family crisis that happened very recently which involved the death of a family member - essentially, it's torn me apart and I'm not in any stable mind set to be able to write without sounding overly negative and spiteful. I definitely don't want to start a topic and go railing off for whatever reason.  For right now it's been me taking a break from my active duties as a reporter until I feel comfortable enough to actually write something again because I'm definitely struggling through this. Reviews and a news piece here and there I could definitely do because the content is objective and a summation of what I experienced, whereas a real piece just takes a lot of time and thought. Surely you see where this train is going...
> 
> Anywho, I'll let this go back to a normal discussion though. No need to worry about my problems, I'll be fine on my end.  If you guys are waiting for me to come up with something, I'll have something coming soon.


 
I'm sorry to hear that man, but that's not quite what I mean. I mean we could move our discussion out of this topic. Either way though, my condolences go out to you and your family. Hope you get back to higher functioning as soon as you can. Lord knows you do an outstanding job as a GBAtemp reporter.


----------



## Tattorack (Sep 22, 2014)

Ashtonx said:


> Go atheist. all religions are evil.


 
High five!



ComeTurismO said:


> Even though one is entitled to their own opinion, your opinion is surely invalid. I will not watch this video because I'm sure it's lies. No religion is evil. It's the people. Not the faith and the one you worship.


 
Yeah, and the Norish didn't have any religion that stated that all land was their great warground for plunder.
Neither did they have the code in their beliefs that anything they claimed through plundering was theirs (including raping women).

Seriously, before you stuff wax in your eyes and bananas in your ears look at history and you'll find many religions that told you just that.
Even Christians made war on none Christians simply because they didn't believe in the one "true" god.

If you don't want lies I suggest you stop listening to all politicians from any country and every priest from all religions, take a step back, look at _all_ of the sides, and_ then_ draw a conclusion.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 22, 2014)

There's nothing wrong with religion as a concept as long as said religion propagates kinship and general _"goodness"_. The problem is not religion, the problem is extremism. Any ideology or religion can be twisted into an evil abomination - take communism for instance. At its core, all communism tries to accomplish is even distribution of goods and equality - sounds great, doesn't it? Sure, but if you take a look at North Korea or the now-defunct U.S.S.R, the execution doesn't really match the initial goal, does it? If we were to avoid such situations, we'd have to believe in nothing, and that's just not in the human nature - a system of beliefs is what differentiates us from lower-tier animals. There's nothing wrong with Islam or Muslims - frankly, Islam is very similar to Christianity and springs for the same roots. The problem here are Islamic extremists who put themselves on the pedestal as the believers of the only true God and choose to kill non-believers - they cross the line between sensible and tolerant worship and xenophobia, making them easily controllable by people who wish to use them for political gain.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Sep 22, 2014)

Don't be surprised if any GBATemp users become ISIS members and that's thanks to Foxi4. If any family member of those users takes action, then he's screwed.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 22, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Don't be surprised if any GBATemp users become ISIS members and that's thanks to Foxi4. If any family member of those users takes action, then he's screwed.


Why? Because I made a post about the issue? According to your logic, nobody should've reported about the WTC terrorist attack because people might've gotten inspired to join Al-qaeda. Sweeping a problem under the carpet and pretending that it doesn't exist has _never_ helped, not spreading awareness about a problem has _never_ helped and not discussing an issue has _never_ resolved it, not once in the history of mankind. I'm dumbstruck how you could even think that pretending this doesn't exist would be better than talking about it.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Sep 22, 2014)

If you want to make people aware do it the right way but don't use video games as that's just going to poison the industry even more with those assholes who blame games for their stupid actions (mudered, raped, hit and run, and more).

Everyone knows about ISIS (and some of who fund them) but still, bringing up a game (or mod, to be more accurate) about this terrorist-gov group will harm the image of video games (yeah I know there's people dying by the hands of ISIS members).


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 22, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> If you want to make people aware do it the right way but don't use video games as that's just going to poison the industry even more with those assholes who blame games for their stupid actions (mudered, raped, hit and run, and more).
> 
> Everyone knows about ISIS (and some of who fund them) but still, bringing up a game (or mod, to be more accurate) about this terrorist-gov group will harm the image of video games (yeah I know there's people dying by the hands of ISIS members).


...which is why the gaming community should be _aware_ of its existence and should _decry it_ as something that should not be because attempting to recruit _children_ into terrorists groups is disgusting and unacceptable. People blaming games for aggression is indeed a hot topic, which is precisely why we shouldn't turn our backs at issues like this. If you want people to hear that _"gamers"_ are not a violent bunch of terrorists-in-the-making, you have to have an opinion and you have to speak up.


----------



## breaktemp (Sep 22, 2014)

wait...so why was this taken down from the front page ?


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 22, 2014)

breaktemp said:


> wait...so why was this taken down from the front page ?


I can see how it could be taken the wrong way as _"promoting the video"_, which is obviously not the case, but hey. The discussion is still open, just with less exposure.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Sep 22, 2014)

^ All right, I agree with ya.



breaktemp said:


> wait...so why was this taken down from the front page ?


 
It's been a slow week.

There's really no big announcement. Oh well, October's almost here and that means Smash 3DS and Bayonetta 2! I wish it was October already.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 22, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> There's really no big announcement. Oh well, October's almost here and that means Smash 3DS and Bayonetta 2! I wish it was October already.


Looking forward to Smash, as well as December and the first Destiny DLC. It's going to be a pretty awesome holiday season.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 22, 2014)

Ashtonx said:


> lmao. You say it's lies, you're sure of it, yet you didn't watch it and you're not gonna ?  Indoctrinated much ?


Well because watching the video is a waste of time. There is a god who created the universe, why would he wish that his people destroy it?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Sep 22, 2014)

Me: Hey god, would you come here and educate these war-loving creatures to be peaceful?
God: Fuck that, I'm here with a bajillion virgins all to myself.

Life has a beginning, a mid and an end, then it's over. That's all there is to it.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 22, 2014)

I watched the video. And I'm glad I did: my local media sort of tries to scare me into thinking that ISIS is a bunch of guys who think Al Qaeda are a bunch of pussies, and that they've got more resources, more extremist views and more power.


...and then they send out this half-assed video game mod? No. That doesn't make sense no matter how I look at it. Let's look at it from both sides, shall we?

1. suppose ISIS is really that extreme danger the media is trying to scare us into believing*, and that they want to recruit people through video games. Then why do they release a trailer that seems to be made by a random teenager with some free time and a GTA4 editor? I'm no modder, but I've known guys who could produce a trailer like this in less than an afternoon. No doubt that "huge, powerful web of extremists" can do that too. I know it's sort of a different skill set than what your average terrorist needs, but it's not rocket science.
Am I really to believe that a threat to our entire civilization has the market awareness of a shrimp when it comes to the audience they claim to want to reach? Christ...how did they even manage to misspell "battelfield"? English may not be their first language, but if they're attempting to recruit some, IT MAY FUCKING HELP TO USE GOOGLE TRANSLATE. So no...this video does NOT help to recruit terrorists. In fact, I'd even wager it drives people away when they see the sheer lack of quality they can produce (no, I'm NOT kidding).

2. okay, so let's go at it the other way: suppose that our media want to sell more newspapers and blow the entire ISIS threat out of proportion. That would explain the poor quality of the video...but not at all why they were making one in the first place. Let's say I'm a member of a society or ideology to promote. It's controversial (erm...let's say we're pro abortus...or against it, depending on the issue), so I know that criticism is imminent. That would ensure that I do MY ABSO-FUCKING-LUTE BEST EFFORT to make sure that whatever means I use for promotion is top notch quality. A video game mod would be one of the very last items on the list, as it's not that hard to come up with SOMETHING, but takes way more money than we have to create top notch quality.


*sigh*

I normally don't go for conspiracy theories, but I'm willing to make an exception here. I honestly don't believe the maker(s) of that trailer are extremists, ISIS or even moslims to begin with. Anyone can spend an afternoon in a GTA editor, slap some Arabic subtitles on it, an oriental-sounding soundtrack and some "Allah akhbar" for good measure**. And believe it or not, but ISIS has LESS reasons to produce this kind of garbage than whatever US government agencies. I bet the US army is already using this video to plead for more money to fight this threat to society (despite the fact that these so called superterrorists are AT THE SAME TIME so stupid they can't even properly spell 'battlefield'  ).



*y'know...unlike those other fearmongeringies like Y2K, the killer bees or predicted crime waves that JUST DIDN'T HAPPEN
**in fact...I almost want to dive into Garry's mod and parody the whole stuff. Look for exploding tanks, the "America, fuck yeah" track and a screamed "praise the lord" every time someone fires a gun.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 22, 2014)

On the matter of the "you should not be talking about it" types can I suggest you all look up Superman, the KKK and Stetson Kennedy. The short version there was the KKK were growing and being a vague and mysterious group they kind of had some power. Stetson Kennedy, though some claim it was someone he worked with doing more of it, fed all the secret handshakes, codes and nonsense the KKK had to the Superman radio drama (it was some years ago), which then shared them wholesale with the public. It was ruinous for the KKK of the time.

http://dangerousminds.net/comments/how_superman_singlehandedly_thwarted_the_ku_klux_klan looks to be a good jumping off point.


----------



## nando (Sep 23, 2014)

if ISIS had made a mod of super mario 3 where mario is a terrorist destroying koopa's kingdom then i'm in. gta? not so much


----------



## Ashtonx (Sep 23, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> Well because watching the video is a waste of time. There is a god who created the universe, why would he wish that his people destroy it?


 

*facepalms*
k whatever, im too old for this.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 23, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> On the matter of the "you should not be talking about it" types can I suggest you all look up Superman, the KKK and Stetson Kennedy. The short version there was the KKK were growing and being a vague and mysterious group they kind of had some power. Stetson Kennedy, though some claim it was someone he worked with doing more of it, fed all the secret handshakes, codes and nonsense the KKK had to the Superman radio drama (it was some years ago), which then shared them wholesale with the public. It was ruinous for the KKK of the time.
> 
> http://dangerousminds.net/comments/how_superman_singlehandedly_thwarted_the_ku_klux_klan looks to be a good jumping off point.


 
Damn...I just read about that the other day (it's got quite some mentions in the book 'freakonomics'). The situation is different now, though. The reason it pretty much ruined the KKK was because it portrayed them as evil to their own environment (their own children enacted 'superman vs the kkk' roleplays, which really showed them how ridiculous and childish their entire 'code' really was).
For the same scenario, you'd need an ISIS infiltrator who knows their codes and then distributes that knowledge to something that appeals to their environment. Hollywood blockbusters and series sometimes attempt this (take 24, for example), but this is aimed at American viewers rather than the middle Eastern region (which means it has about the same effect as Sovjet russia's anti-capitalism posters).


But overall, I absolutely agree that it's something worth talking about. More so: it's downright ignorant to claim this is not gaming news. And FAR more relevant than things like MS buying Mojang or a review of Hohokum.


----------



## Izen (Sep 23, 2014)

The US has begun airstrikes in Syria targeting ISIS. I think it's safe to say that clearly the threat of violent video games has shown America that ISIS really means business.


----------



## Kippykip (Sep 23, 2014)

Didn't this used to be on the front page?


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 23, 2014)

I do not read all the replies, so I do not know if someone already said that, but as fas as I know, US army use games, advertising, sports sponsorship and everything they can to recruit poor, young people to kill and sometimes be killed. ISIS methods, lets say, "in battle", are horrifying, and all that stuff, I'm not denying that, but there is some sort of war out there, and if one side (western nations side) use all media they can to recruit, what is so surprising about the other side of this war use it as well? I go even far with that, if was a drug cartel recruiting with games? Would it be surprising? I bet anyone would even read the news in that case...


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 23, 2014)

lokomelo said:


> I go even far with that, if was a drug cartel recruiting with games? Would it be surprising? I bet anyone would even read the news in that case...


 
Recruitment would be downright illegal, so I don't think that's the word you're looking for. But I agree with you that games that would transfer doubtful morales barely make the news (I've heard of extreme right groups making video games...sort of the inverse of wolfenstein 3D, I guess).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 23, 2014)

Ashtonx said:


> *facepalms*
> k whatever, im too old for this.


Clearly you're not if you're some edgy fedora tipping atheist.


----------



## Ashtonx (Sep 23, 2014)

So believing in imaginary man from fairy tale is your standard for being grown up ?  Oh well maybe when you're so old you start to develop dementia an cling to any bullshit while fearing death. Yeah i'm not that old.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 23, 2014)

Ashtonx said:


> So believing in imaginary man from fairy tale is your standard for being grown up ?  Oh well maybe when you're so old you start to develop dementia an cling to any bullshit while fearing death. Yeah i'm not that old.


Being tolerant is being grown up.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 23, 2014)

Ashtonx said:


> So believing in imaginary man from fairy tale is your standard for being grown up ?  Oh well maybe when you're so old you start to develop dementia an cling to any bullshit while fearing death. Yeah i'm not that old.


 







I want r/atheism to leave.


----------



## Ashtonx (Sep 23, 2014)

Tolerant ? Sorry i can't tolerate organizations that have long history of manslaughter, pedophilia, opression etc.

but then again i guess it's pointless to argue with pedo lovers.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 23, 2014)

It's not a matter of believing or not believing in a God/s/ess/es, it's a matter of allowing other people to believe in whatever they want. By being a militant atheist who ridicules other's beliefs you're no better than the people who try to force religion onto others. If you honestly believe that you're _"better"_,_ "smarter"_ or _"more intelligent"_ because you're an atheist or that the world is black and white, every priest is a sexual deviant and every muslim is a terrorist, you have a whole lot of growing up to do. I'll humour you by playing your game - _"Stalin was an atheist, ergo all atheists are communists and murderers"_. Except they're not, but that's besides the point.


----------



## Ashtonx (Sep 23, 2014)

Allowing ? Did i even say you can't believe what you want ? I just point out faults in your beliefs and organisations you support. But then again i guess you're one of those people who prefer to turn a blind eye on all the shit and be happy cos you're tolerant or cos your priest told you you're gonna go to heaven after death. And sorry people you speak of tolerance, yet not one of you tolerates atheism, shows just how much of a bullshit your tolerance is worth  

Foxi4: you live in poland, seeing what church does in this country and supporting it or turning a blind eye in the name of political correctness ?


I'm not an atheist warrior, unlike you lot who turn a blind eye on all the shit i'm honest with myself and speak what i think. As for stalin argument, it's hilarious but as i've mentioned i'm too old to actually care whether i'm changing your mind, whether you're gonna support christians, islam, or some other pedo terrorist organisation. Got better things to do, still won't change the fact that i will speak what i think and point out faults in this sort of bs, cause unlike you people i don't feel a pathological need to be accepted, and abide by broken social rules.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 23, 2014)

Ashtonx said:


> Allowing ? Did i even say you can't believe what you want ? I just point out faults in your beliefs and organisations you support. But then again i guess you're one of those people who prefer to turn a blind eye on all the shit and be happy cos you're tolerant or cos your priest told you you're gonna go to heaven after death. And sorry people you speak of tolerance, yet not one of you tolerates atheism, shows just how much of a bullshit your tolerance is worth
> 
> Foxi4: you live in poland, seeing what church does in this country and supporting it or turning a blind eye in the name of political correctness ?
> 
> I'm not an atheist warrior, unlike you lot who turn a blind eye on all the shit i'm honest with myself and speak what i think. As for stalin argument, it's hilarious but as i've mentioned i'm too old to actually care whether i'm changing your mind, whether you're gonna support christians, islam, or some other pedo terrorist organisation. Got better things to do, still won't change the fact that i will speak what i think and point out faults in this sort of bs, cause unlike you people i don't feel a pathological need to be accepted, and abide by broken social rules.


Not in the name of political correctness, in the name of being an adult and letting people decide for themselves what they want to believe in. Religion can be pathological, but so can be ideology or any other belief - once again I bring up socialism, communism etc. In fact, even simple things like patriotism, loving your own country, can be easily turned into pathological and xenophobic abomination like fascism or nazism. You're blaming religion for what human nature is responsible for.


----------



## Ashtonx (Sep 23, 2014)

And ? when i said you have to be an atheist ? one person questioned islam i saw enough brains to question i suggested not to waste time changing from one crappy institution to other. I do point problems with religion because it's organized, corrupted and used to control and indoctrinate people. I blame religion because it teaches people to believe and obey rather than think for themselves.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 23, 2014)

Ashtonx said:


> And ? when i said you have to be an atheist ? one person questioned islam i saw enough brains to question i suggested not to waste time changing from one crappy institution to other. I do point problems with religion because it's organized, corrupted and used to control and indoctrinate people. I blame religion because it teaches people to believe and obey rather than think for themselves.


You literally said that if you're religious, you support peadophiles and terrorists. You worded it differently, but that's exactly what you said. Not every muslim is a terrorist and not every Christian priest is a peadophile - you're painting the world in black and white on the basis of isolated extreme cases.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 23, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> You literally said that if you're religious, you support peadophiles and terrorists. You worded it differently, but that's exactly what you said. Not every muslim is a terrorist and not every Christian priest is a peadophile - you're painting the world in black and white on the basis of isolated extreme cases.


 

Every religious organization has extremists, clearly his clouded intolerable mind doesn't realize that. Oy vey.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 23, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Every religious organization has extremists, clearly his clouded intolerable mind doesn't realize that. Oy vey.


That's the thing - saying something like this is the equivalent of saying _"every black person is a savage"_ or _"every woman belongs in the kitchen"_, it's stereotyping, it's intolerant and it's a bunch of bullshit.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 23, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> That's the thing - saying something like this is the equivalent of saying _"every black person is a savage"_ or _"every woman belongs in the kitchen"_, it's stereotyping, it's intolerant and it's a bunch of bullshit.


 

And he wonders why his "rhetoric" isn't being taken seriously. People that close-minded shouldn't be taken seriously at all.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 23, 2014)

POST LE FEDORA TIPPY ATHEISM FACES.


----------



## Ashtonx (Sep 23, 2014)

You're right, but people who support church and keep it in power indirectly support people who protect pedophiles and keep them from jail. As for islam well, this thing is already pretty much a war calling book, just cause most muslims don't actually know wtf they're supporting doesnt excuse them from the result.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 23, 2014)

Ashtonx said:


> You're right, but people who support church and keep it in power indirectly support people who protect pedophiles and keep them from jail. As for islam well, this thing is already pretty much a war calling book, just cause most muslims don't actually know wtf they're supporting doesnt excuse them from the result.


 

Cool story, bro, you keep believing that.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 23, 2014)

Ashtonx said:


> You're right, but people who support church and keep it in power indirectly support people who protect pedophiles and keep them from jail. As for islam well, this thing is already pretty much a war calling book, just cause most muslims don't actually know wtf they're supporting doesnt excuse them from the result.


The Quran is a _"sister book"_ of the Bible, it's the same in many ways. Islam at its core is a religion of peace, the only thing that could lead a muslim to violence is The Sword Verse, which is open to _(mis)_interpretation.


----------



## Ashtonx (Sep 23, 2014)

k as i've said i'm too old for this and lazy but whatever
I assume you can actually read right ? there's more of this just google shit up or simply read quran, heck i'd recommend to start watching video i've mentioned that points out most common misunderstanding of people who think quran is the same as other books, no it isn't bible was written by many people, collected and put together, thust it is contradicting itself. Quran was written by one person, mohammed, he even gave precise instructions how to interpret it. Guess what, peacefull talk ? that was all pr before he got into power. Once he had the power he abdicated all the peacefull shit in the name of  conquest.



> Quran (8:12) - "I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them"
> 
> Quran (8:15) - "O ye who believe! When ye meet those who disbelieve in battle, turn not your backs to them. (16)Whoso on that day turneth his back to them, unless maneuvering for battle or intent to join a company, he truly hath incurred wrath from Allah, and his habitation will be hell, a hapless journey's end."
> 
> ...


 

But sure, go on and pretend it's a good book that teaches about peace and love.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 23, 2014)

I love where this is going. Only on the Temp can a serious discussion go to hell whenever someone decides to bash and or otherwise blame religion for extremists. Man, I love it here.

The point ------------------------> You


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 23, 2014)

Ashtonx said:


> k as i've said i'm too old for this and lazy but whatever I assume you can actually read right ? there's more of this just google shit up or simply read quran, heck i'd recommend to start watching video i've mentioned that points out most common misunderstanding of people who think quran is the same as other books, no it isn't bible was written by many people, collected and put together, thust it is contradicting itself. Quran was written by one person, mohammed, he even gave precise instructions how to interpret it. Guess what, peacefull talk ? that was all pr before he got into power. Once he had the power he abdicated all the peacefull shit in the name of conquest. (...) But sure, go on and pretend it's a good book that teaches about peace and love.


I said that it's a religion of peace at its core. Your Google and Wikipedia-fu is strong, but you keep forgetting that not everyone's orthodox. Most religious people adjust what they read to present day circumstances.

You keep saying that you're too old for this - how old are you?


----------



## Depravo (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 23, 2014)

Sure thing, I guess this is indeed too much for GBATemp to handle. On that note...


----------

